# tiny arrowhead



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anybody know what an arrowhead this small would have been used for? A friend found this on his land in taylor county


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow! That looks like a small first stage Bolen. No matter what it is, that is a very nice point.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

If it is a first stage Bolen, or a Kirk Corner Notch, it`s not an arrowhead. It looks like it has a heavy patina on it too. Field find?


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow that's an awesome point.


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If it is a first stage Bolen, or a Kirk Corner Notch, it`s not an arrowhead. It looks like it has a heavy patina on it too. Field find?



What would it be Nic? I had 1 that small one time and when I put it my pocket the tip broke off....


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If it is a first stage Bolen, or a Kirk Corner Notch, it`s not an arrowhead. It looks like it has a heavy patina on it too. Field find?





Yessir it was found in a field. How can you tell what kind it is? I don't know that much about em


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

Buckfever said:


> What would it be Nic? I had 1 that small one time and when I put it my pocket the tip broke off....





An atlatl dart point.  The bow is less than 2,000 years old in this country. Always treat your found points like a valuable treasure. Because they are.




taylorcntybowhunter said:


> Yessir it was found in a field. How can you tell what kind it is? I don't know that much about em





Just a lot of study, and talkin` with people who do know what they are.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hanging out with folks that are knowledgeable leads to invaluable learning.Attend some of the numerous artifact shows and ask questions,there some fine folks at these shows and are more than happy to answer questions,also there are several really good books on the subject of point typing........Thats a killer little point.Congrats to your friend!!!


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> An atlatl dart point.  The bow is less than 2,000 years old in this country. Always treat your found points like a valuable treasure. Because they are.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was upset with myself for letting it get broke. I forgot I had change in my pocket at the time.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

Buckfever said:


> Nicodemus said:
> 
> 
> > An atlatl dart point.  The bow is less than 2,000 years old in this country. Always treat your found points like a valuable treasure. Because they are.
> ...


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 29, 2012)

That's probably the smallest Bolen Plain I've ever seen.  Nice point.


----------



## deepfryit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow!....theres just something about this that amazes me. ive never found a point. can you tell me how these treasures come to rest were you guys find them. Are these missed oppertunities at wild game or even a more crazy thought ,a arrow sent towards an enemy with intent to kill  or simply lost heads . i know theres no way to tell each senario, just wondering your thoughts .


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

deepfryit said:


> Wow!....theres just something about this that amazes me. ive never found a point. can you tell me how these treasures come to rest were you guys find them. Are these missed oppertunities at wild game or even a more crazy thought ,a arrow sent towards an enemy with intent to kill  or simply lost heads . i know theres no way to tell each senario, just wondering your thoughts .




Our land is on the flint river and there's certain spots that we find a lot more arrowheads at (we think these are campsites) I will find one here and there every now and them but I'm always lookin for one. Does anybody know the time period the indians were around this part?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2012)

taylorcntybowhunter said:


> Our land is on the flint river and there's certain spots that we find a lot more arrowheads at (we think these are campsites) I will find one here and there every now and them but I'm always lookin for one. Does anybody know the time period the indians were around this part?



From 12,000 years ago up until about 1834.


----------



## taylorcntybowhunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Me and my dad were talkin today about how the river floods our property on average at least once a year( we've seen it flood 6 or 7 times in a year). But everytime it floods its got to leave some kind of sediment on the ground so over 100s of years its got to cover up a lot of good stuff. I'm ready to run the bottom plow down there. Hopefully we'll find some good stuff then.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

deepfryit said:


> Wow!....theres just something about this that amazes me. ive never found a point. can you tell me how these treasures come to rest were you guys find them. Are these missed oppertunities at wild game or even a more crazy thought ,a arrow sent towards an enemy with intent to kill  or simply lost heads . i know theres no way to tell each senario, just wondering your thoughts .



Believe it or not some of our Georgia counties were more populated with indians back then than they are with people now a days.Some of these places where we find points were villages,camp sites and or work stations.I'm sure some of the points were lost but some were simply discarded.With ares being populated for thousands of years it's simply amazing at the stuff they left behind....i've been hunting some of the same fields for 15 years and every year they just keep putting more artifacts out,you'd think that eventually you would find just about everything ,but thats not the case!!!Thats the fun of it you never know whats gonna turn up after the next big rain.Georgia has a rich Native American history.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 29, 2012)

taylorcntybowhunter said:


> Me and my dad were talkin today about how the river floods our property on average at least once a year( we've seen it flood 6 or 7 times in a year). But everytime it floods its got to leave some kind of sediment on the ground so over 100s of years its got to cover up a lot of good stuff. I'm ready to run the bottom plow down there. Hopefully we'll find some good stuff then.



Yea I'd be hittin it with the bottom plow,then a shovel.You get down below the plow zone and some good stuff will turn up.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 30, 2012)

deepfryit said:


> Wow!....theres just something about this that amazes me. ive never found a point. can you tell me how these treasures come to rest were you guys find them. Are these missed oppertunities at wild game or even a more crazy thought ,a arrow sent towards an enemy with intent to kill  or simply lost heads . i know theres no way to tell each senario, just wondering your thoughts .



My Dad and I found over 1100 points from the same field in a 5 year period.  That campsite was large (almost 7 acres) and that village had to come to some type of cataclysmic demise.  I would guess either a massive hurricane or another group of people came in a attacked them, but all of their stuff was left right there.   The site is now in pine trees.


----------



## Son (Aug 1, 2012)

Think i see a bevel, that's a Bolen 7300 BC


----------



## docmilsap (Aug 15, 2012)

Son said:


> Think i see a bevel, that's a Bolen 7300 BC



wow, had no idea these things were this old!


----------



## tgc (Aug 16, 2012)

One thing I know for sure. That penny is 40 years old.


----------

